
Bizarre Proof to Torment Mathematicians for Years to Come - CarolineW
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bizarre-proof-to-torment-mathematicians-for-years-to-come/?WT.mc_id=SA_TW_MATH_NEWS
======
Something1234
Well that was poor description of what It's a proof of. Could someone provides
details of what it actually is?

------
josh_fyi
Clickbait title. How do we modify that?

